
Khan Academy Board – So many awesome people, you are bound to do good - mandeepj
https://www.khanacademy.org/about/our-board
======
rectang
What's up with the fawning headline? That actual page title is "Meet our
leadership team".

I'm a huge fan of Khan Academy, but this isn't necessary.

~~~
perseusprime11
They probably created this page to make their investors happy.

